# airport express introuvable, mauvaise manip ?



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

bonjour

hier je trouvais que mon airtunes saccadait alors j'ai essaye de regler mon airport express et j'ai du faire une mauvaise manip parce que maintenant l'airport express clignote en orange tout le temps et mon ordi ne detecte plus du tout la borne

que faire ?

comment faire un hard reset de la borne ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2007)

Reinitialiser la borne en la d&#233;branchant, puis en la rebranchant en maintenant le petit bouton de reset appuy&#233; quelques secondes jusqu'&#224; ce que la borne clignote plusieurs fois assez vite (il faut une pointe de stylo ou un trombone d&#233;pli&#233; par exemple pour appuyer ce petit bouton)


----------

